# What does a Bubble Counter do?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I read that a bubble counter can stop a yeast mix from getting into your tank.

But if you're using pressurized CO2, what does the bubble counter do for you? I read in a product advertisement that it can help regulate the CO2 going into the tank, but isn't that what the needle valve is for?


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

It uhhh... Counts Bubbles.

The needle valve regulates how much CO2 goes into the tank, the bubble counter gives you a visual indication of how much is going in.


Isaac


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A bubble counter is a way of visual seeing how much C02 is going into your tank. It does not matter what the actual volume is, it just that if 3 BPS is too much than you can reduce it or increase it if not enough. 

To sum it up, the needle valve is how you adjust the flow of the C02 and bubble counter is your flow indicator.


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

So can't you just put the tube into the tank an count the bubbles without the bubble counter?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you have a dispenser that counts bubbles like the Hagan ladder you can, but other wise no.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

Let say you fine tuned you tank and now you you are reaching the desired CO2 level. the bubble counter is one of the way that indicates the amount of CO2 rate exposed to the water. you may visualise the bubble rate with other method such as the tube in the tank as you mentioned.

Bottomline, bubble counter is the fast and convenient way to confirm the rate of CO2 exposed to the water. You don't need any bubble counter if you know the amount of CO2 in the water via other methods.


----------

